# Deer



## roberteggleton (Oct 21, 2012)

are a pain in WV.  Fences make the gardens too obvious.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 21, 2012)

And I like Caramel on my Ice Cream.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 21, 2012)

I filter my bubble hash through deer.  Makes them smile.

roberteggleton you are getting off to a rocky start here brother.  We are having some fun at your expense, sorry about that.  But spend a few hours reading posts on the forum before posting again.  You might come away with a perspective which is slightly different than the one you started with.

Best wishes!


----------



## clodhopper (Oct 28, 2012)

Roberteggleton,Ky here.   ive battled the whitetail for years.  Tough fight.
Here's what ive learned.

If weve had lots of rain and theres clover and other green shoots, the deer threat is minimal. They will eat cannabis but its not really a prefereed food. If the prefered foods are available thats what they will eat.  

But if drought hits or its rough, rocky country with piney type veg, it can be bad.  Those electronic motion detected anti animal devices work. There are different kinds.  Some work off battery and some have a solar cell.  They are motion activated and if something passes in front of it, it begins to emit a high pitch sound that cant be heard by humans but they can hear.

My buddy wanted to see if they worked so he borrowed one that his mother had bought to keep raccoons out of her trash.  We took it to the local petting zoo/game farm and turned it on in front of the deer pen.  The half -tamed deer freaked out and   we had to turn it off immediately but they still ran around the pen looking spooked even after it was off.  The little kids were freakin out.

30 -50$ a pop and it takes a couple but it might be worth it.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Oct 28, 2012)

Ifin yual pu the deer on yur plate like regular pilgrems they wont be in yur garden 

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2012)

Blackpowder and bow equal no deer problem 

PS I'mm WV too


----------



## roberteggleton (Oct 28, 2012)

WV is over-run.  There's not enough room in the freezer.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry be might dumb I guess what is WV?

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## roberteggleton (Nov 14, 2012)

West "By God" Virginia


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 1, 2012)

As BackWoodsDrifter says...put them on the plate.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 1, 2012)

And in yur stew 

BWD


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 1, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> And in yur stew
> 
> BWD


I'm with ya on that BWD, I put a lot of them down a year


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 2, 2012)

Finger lickin if done right 

BWD


----------



## roberteggleton (Dec 2, 2012)

Deer season started.  Last Friday, that's about all Lacy Dawn could talk about during her group therapy sessions.  This time she's 70, loves Jimi Hendrix (also knows all the words to Helter Skelter that she went so far north, BWD, that I did have to tell her to stop ranting after I was able to stop singing along with her).  For her age, she's kinda pretty.  But, before I turn this into a dating post, BYD, she also said that she couldn't remember ever being a virgin (meaning that her sexual abuse occurred as a very young child) and went on, BWD, if you are man enough to read lacydawnadventures.com, that, "I've never shaved my legs or underarms, or any other private parts, but I did shave my head once."   If you are as old as your picture makes you look, she could be a good person for you to get to know.  She still smokes, cooks great stew (she brought a sample), and was at Woodstock.  Post if you are interested, and after I get her out of the temporary shelter, I'll give her a computer (where I work throws away tons to upgrade) and she can afford internet service.  I'll help her post and after that it would be up to you two.  She is very smart and funny.  And, I bet she can hit a deer from 200 yards.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 3, 2012)

Much bliged pilgrem for yur thoughtfullness but dont need women who can shoot deer at 200 yards when i can shoot me own at 300  Let her rest pilgrem let her rest soundin like she be needin it.

BWD


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 8, 2012)

^^^ haha


----------



## roberteggleton (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice, looks similar to what Mr. Prump in Rarity from the Hollow, a novel that raises money to prevent child abuse, had his cockroaches grow in the sewers on planet Shptiludrp.  One of the human characters in the story reach over a rail to pick a bud and accidentally swished a couple of smaller roaches.  Lacy Dawn's team (Lacy Dawn is the protagonist) watched as the huge roach Morticians came for the dead bodies.  After Dwayne, Lacy Dawn's Iraq damaged father, got switched, the Morticians **** on his tennis shoe.  Wonder which smells better, yours or mine.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 8, 2012)

Thinks I just fell face first to fire and lookin to beat flame out with dry log!! What did I just miss?

BWD


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 9, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Thinks I just fell face first to fire and lookin to beat flame out with dry log!! What did I just miss?
> 
> BWD


I think Robert is on a bad acid trip


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2012)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> I think Robert is on a bad acid trip




Or smoking smoke real good dank that he cannot handle:holysheep:

Hey Bob if ya can't handle it, pass it on


----------



## roberteggleton (Dec 9, 2012)

Just one hit.  Sorry.  Here....


----------

